# TBA tourney schedule



## duck_slayer89 (Oct 27, 2008)

Anyone heard anything about TBA tournaments this year they still haven't posted it


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

go to BFC, they are listed there for now. We will get them on TBA soon.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

On second thought:

Overall East Texas Schedule:

March 9 - Lake o' the Pines
March 23 - Toledo Bend Classic (Big 20)
April 6 - Gar Bonanza (Day shoot)
April 13 - Richland Chambers (LSTT)
April 27 - Cedar Creek (LSTT)
May 4 - Sabine Shootout (Day Shoot)
May 25 - Fork (LSTT)
July 6 - Tawakoni (LSTT Big 20)


----------



## duck_slayer89 (Oct 27, 2008)

thanks bud are these tba shoots? and is there any particular resaon some are in red


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

The red are LSTT shoots, which typically denotes LSTT format which is less hours, women and children shoot free, lower cost per shooter and points toward a championship. No championship set up this year but everything else is good to go.

Lake o' Pines, Gar Bonanza hasn't been in the past but the others should be TBA Sanctioned.


----------



## DueSouthOutfitters (Jul 9, 2012)

are there ever any tournaments on choke?


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Yes, usually several.


----------

